# Anyone got one of these?



## planter (27 Feb 2008)

Anyone bought one of these sets ?



The price is quite reasonable at Â£29.99 shipped. Just wondered if anyone had a set and could tell me what the quality is like. 
I realise im not going to get ADA quality at this price but i think if your on a budget, unless this is really crap, it seems like a good deal. What do you think?


----------



## Felix (27 Feb 2008)

i have a set they are good they wont break unless your a bumbling oaf?
just make sure to have a cup of boiling water on hand when you attach them
its a pretty tight fit so heat up the pipe


----------



## planter (27 Feb 2008)

exactly the same? Ive seen them from ada,cal aqua and aquili Im not sure who makes this one but they are sold on ebay by advanced aquarium store.


----------



## Garuf (28 Feb 2008)

none of the above


----------



## zig (28 Feb 2008)

Does the lily pipe in that set give you the vortex effect on the water surface?


----------



## planter (28 Feb 2008)

would be useful if someone had a pic of it in their tank.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Feb 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... m153.l1262

I belive this is them???

Seems very odd, the cost of postage is way above the actual cost of the Item.
You will need to get some kind of flexy bottle brush for cleaning the inlet. Ehime do some kind of brush that would do the job.

Cheers.


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Mar 2008)

All Lily pipes 'should' create a vortex due to their shape making the water swirl as the inflow hits the tank water.  This does of course only occur if the pipe is positioned totally submerged.

Andy


----------



## Aeropars (18 Mar 2008)

Much more agreeable than ADA.I saw these too and am concidering a set when i clear down my coldwater tank.

I wouldnt worry about quality, I think ADA is vastly overpriced irrespective of where it comes from. Its the designer lable of te fishkeeping world and i'd bet my ass that they do exactly the same job, equally as good and for a fraction of the price.


----------



## planter (26 Mar 2008)

My glass inlet/outlet pipes  arrived today and I must say Im quite pleased with them considering the price.
There not ADA quality but they are much better than my Eheim fittings, so much more subtle.
Im not sure that they will create the vortex looking at the shape of the lilly pipe.

Im currently waiting for a replacement tank (opti white glass) so will post again once im up and running.

Here are some pics for anyone thinking of buying a set -













Hope this is of some use .


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Mar 2008)

For the price it sure looks interesting, I will see your views when you get it up and running.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beeky (27 Mar 2008)

The inlet slots look very small. I'd imagine they'd reduce the flow through the filter quite significantly. I don't know how they compare with the ADA ones though - are they the same/similar?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Mar 2008)

Ive just got back from TGM today. They had the full range of CalAqua glass Lilly pipe sets. They are much better quality than these planter. But the price is far higher than what you paid. The nano set is so neat, perfect IMO. The quality is brilliant. Its about time we saw some decant nano gear knocking about.


----------



## planter (27 Mar 2008)

I looked at the cal aqua range Graeme and yes they do look very nice! Find it hard to part with my cash on items that are 'would likes' rather than 'must haves' at the best of times So I went cheap, If cost wasnt an issue I would have gone to ADA for quality. I will have a look on TMG website to check out the price though for future reference  

Cheers


----------



## Aeropars (28 Mar 2008)

*Re:*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... m153.l1262
> Seems very odd, the cost of postage is way above the actual cost of the Item.
> Cheers.



Its a scam so that your Ebay charges are lower as they dont account for cost of delivery on the commisiion they take form the ending price..


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

Have set up the tank and now have the glass pipes installed and working. 

They are great! the lilly pipe even creates the desired vortex on the surface thus skimming the surface and leaving it crystal clear! These were a great buy and come highly recommended.


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Re:*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Its a scam so that your Ebay charges are lower as they dont account for cost of delivery on the commisiion they take form the ending price..



There are other reasons for this as well.

When I used to sell snooker cues on ebay I used to keep postage higher than it cost because of several reasons.

1 - No commission on postage
2 - If low bid wins the postage diff makes up a little of the difference.
3 - Some people forget to look at the postage therefore you can increase profts.

There are other ways too like putting postal insurance on the item.  Not many people notice this and you will often find you bid Â£20 to get something ike a memory card + Â£10 postage and you think you have got a good deal.  Then when you look at your invoice there is a Â£10 insurance on it.  Always check the whole auction carefully people.

Glad the pipes are OK. I will stick to the plain old cheapies though.  I don't think theres a huge difference in them functionally or aesthetically to the ADA versions apart from the ADA logo not being there and for me that doesn't warrant the price difference.

Andy


----------



## planter (20 Apr 2008)

These are the cheapies Andy!   Â£29.99 the set!


----------



## Aeropars (20 Apr 2008)

*Re: Re:*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Glad the pipes are OK. I will stick to the plain old cheapies though.  I don't think theres a huge difference in them functionally or aesthetically to the ADA versions apart from the ADA logo not being there and for me that doesn't warrant the price difference.
> 
> Andy



MY thoughts exactly....


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Re:*

...ahem....those are expensive. lol

Mine were Â£22.50 shipped.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> The inlet slots look very small. I'd imagine they'd reduce the flow through the filter quite significantly. I don't know how they compare with the ADA ones though - are they the same/similar?



Could any one comment on this?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Apr 2008)

*Re: Re:*



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> ...ahem....those are expensive. lol
> 
> Mine were Â£22.50 shipped.



Where from???


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2008)

Yeah!  Where the hell from?


----------



## planter (21 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> beeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a bit worried about the size of the inlet slots but it seems to work perfectly well !  dont think the flow is reduced at all.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> ...ahem....those are expensive. lol
> 
> Mine were Â£22.50 shipped.



 OIC I thought when you referred to 'the expensive ones' you meant ADA or Cal Aqua labs.

Â£22.50 is a Gooooood price


----------



## PM (3 May 2008)

They are by a company called Power Men.

They do the 'vortex' thing, and they don't restrict the flow at all.

Much better than ADA's horrifically priced silly pipes!

Glass is thin (same as ADA), though surprisingly robust! 10/10 from me


----------



## gixer (7 May 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Anyone bought one of these sets ?
> The price is quite reasonable at Â£29.99 shipped. Just wondered if anyone had a set and could tell me what the quality is like.
> I realise im not going to get ADA quality at this price but i think if your on a budget, unless this is really crap, it seems like a good deal. What do you think?



I missed this thread sorry   

Yep i bought a set of these, the outlet is great, the inlet is absolute crap though.

It gets blocked up at least 3 times a day, the slits are wayyyyyyyyyy too small and in too small a area.
Severely reduced my flow on my 2026, ended up refitting the stock Eheim intake.



Cheers
Mark


----------



## PM (7 May 2008)

Okay, well they didn't reduce flow on my Eheim 2322 Professional 2 Thermo, so I suppose the model mentioned above is a bigger filter with higher flow capacity.

Wouldn't it be possible to cut more slits in the in-take though?  That's how they make them anyway.

To add to this, one thing I liked about this set was the size of the intake - it will actually suck up particles in the water near by, rather than the Eheim intake I got with the filter, where debris in the water would just drift on by, due to the HUGE area of the suction, making it in-effective. 

So perhaps these pipes are ideal for my size filter or less only


----------



## Wolfenrook (8 May 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Okay, well they didn't reduce flow on my Eheim 2322 Professional 2 Thermo, so I suppose the model mentioned above is a bigger filter with higher flow capacity.
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to cut more slits in the in-take though?  That's how they make them anyway.
> 
> ...



If those are the medium ones, then this could be very true, as they do do a large size in them as well.  It's also possible that his tank is just muckier than yours.   

I know what you mean about inadequate suction though, I've noticed this before myself as well, even on big filters.  I have mine pumping through a Rena Smart heater now, and it's actually doing a better job, with no loss of flow.  Probably not an issue for those who are able to run filters with a flow rating 10x the capacity of their aquarium though.

Incidentally, in the past I have had very good results using the Eheim prefilter, the one that sits in your substrate and sucks through a plastic pan scourer type thing.  Ugly though.

Ade


----------



## gixer (8 May 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Okay, well they didn't reduce flow on my Eheim 2322 Professional 2 Thermo, so I suppose the model mentioned above is a bigger filter with higher flow capacity.
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to cut more slits in the in-take though?  That's how they make them anyway.
> 
> ...



Not really the 2026 flows a lot more than the 2322.

I suppose it would be possible to cut more slits but the problem i found was not really the amount of slits but they're size, they blocked extremely easily.
1 decent size leaf and my the intake is more or less completely blocked.

The fact that the slits are small enough to cause object to be drawn into them really makes matters even worse.

Yes my tanks does get dirty.
I have 9 Corys who tend to dig about for their food so a certain amount of sediment is kicked up, i found that most of the sediment is too big for the slits, this also leads to blockages.

As i say if i cleaned it several times a day it was great, but after going away for a weekend and coming back to find 3 or 4 leaved completely blocking the intake slits i decided enough was enough and refitted the ugly green Ehiem intake again.
The intake snapped as i removed the pipe so i threw it in the bin with a smile on me face 

Since refitting the Eheim intake i instantly notice the flow was a hell of a lot better.
The flow gauge was at it's max even with the crap intake, so it was still maxed with the Ehiem.

But you could instantly see that i had a lot more plant swaying and movement in the tank.

If yours is not blocking up then that's good.
But i really cannot recommend this product to anyone, due it's bad design and extremely fragile construction.


Cheers
Mark


----------

